# EyeTV Hybrid vs Hauppauge WINTV-HVR



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

FYI for all that may want to know.

The Elgato EyeTV Hybrid is really just a Hauppauge WinTV-HVR 980 repackaged. I picked up today at Future Shop the WinTV-HVR 950 (that's what the box says, it's really a 980 inside). Plug it into my Mac, launch my EyeTV 2 software, and presto, it recognizes it as an EyeTV Hybrid.

$119 for the WinTV-HVR is a lot better than $179+ for the EyeTV


----------



## Jarooda (Jul 18, 2006)

That is interesting!

But does it come with Mac software or is the software readily available?

I would like to buy it if it does!


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

It does not come with Mac software. You must obtain the EyeTV software elsewhere.

If you are going to purchase the EyeTV software, you might as well buy the EyeTV Hybrid hardware, as it comes bundled together.

If you alreayd own an EyeTV 2 software licence, the WinTV-PVR is the way to go.


----------



## guytoronto (Jun 25, 2005)

That's it right there. A big USB stick.


----------



## Ottawaman (Jan 16, 2005)

very cool
Thanks


----------

